# free L. aromatica



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

For pickup only.

Now that it's Christmas break, I started dosing on a regular basis and my Limnophila aromatica has exploded. I have to trim it tonight so the rest of the tank can get some light.

Here's the deal: it's free to anyone who wants to come by and get it. I'm going to put it in a bucket tonight, so the sooner you get it the better. It won't last for long. PM me if interested with times that you could come by and we'll see if we can arrange it. I'm around a lot for the next 5-6 days. This stuff likes high light, so don't bother if you can't accommodate it.

I live in Wyoming, a burb of Cinci.

merry Xmas.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey Russ,
I would like some please.. mine isn't doing so hot..but they were neglected and I just think they were past saving!

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: free L. aromatica SOLD OUT*

Sold out until next time.

-Russ


----------

